# Ban smoking in the car ??!!??



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Are you for or against it?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm for it for the reasons they've outlined, but I don't see how it's fair.

Don't smoke in the car with your kids, but then you can smoke in the house with them. If they want to ban it for drivers on the grounds that it's equally as dangerous as mobile phone use, then fine, but don't concoct some ridiculous health benefit.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

although i do not smoke in my cars, (i do smoke) i am against it, but there again the way this government/nanny state is going ,they will eventually ban smoking every where.


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

davelincs said:


> although i do not smoke in my cars, (i do smoke) i am against it, but there again the way this government/nanny state is going ,they will eventually ban smoking every where.


Not as long as they are taxing it they wont.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Now I'm not normally one for this sort of thing:




...but when you see some bint taking her spawn to school in a car filled with smoke it makes some sense. As for tax on cigarettes, if the tax doesn't cover the cost of smoking-related healthcare then put it up :wink:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> As for tax on cigarettes, if the tax doesn't cover the cost of smoking-related healthcare then put it up :wink:


Would you agree to the above on alcohol?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

ye up tax on cigs and beers and get rid of car tax!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Woo-hoo!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Agree it should be banned as should smoking directly outside pub and shop doorways


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

It would be ridiculous to ban smoking in your own car. The health implications are well known and well understood (at least by anyone old enough to drive) and if society is going to say "you know the risks, so it's up to you", then it's illogical to then tag on the end, "unless you're in a car". You might as well ban smoking on Tuesdays, or if you're wearing a hat.

I've never smoked, so it's not really going to affect me, but I think this is just getting stupid now.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

there has been a no smoking ban on our cars for years, i told Linda that if she ever smoked inside her car i would instantly stop cleaning it inside and out...many years later and i am still cleaning her car 8) 
i hate cigarette smoke period, but i do sympathise with smokers. in there own property (with the consent of others) or in there own car is OK by me
Linda only has a *** at the kitchen back door (open) and i am OK with that  but if you are a non smoker and you go into somebody's house/car that smokes [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] it STINKS no ifs or buts


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Spandex said:


> ban smoking on Tuesdays, or if you're wearing a hat.


These are both excellent ideas.


----------



## Kent61 (Oct 18, 2011)

davelincs said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > As for tax on cigarettes, if the tax doesn't cover the cost of smoking-related healthcare then put it up :wink:
> ...


Hmmmm I would, but then I'm a tea total, non-smoker...Go figure :? 
If a parent doesn't know (and understand) the implications of smoking in a confined space with a child then (in my view) they don't deserve to be a parent. 
Children have enough to work through with our educational system (bullying, peer pressure etc.) without us giving them lung cancer or any of the other health problems associated with smoking :roll: 
Kent


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I agree with it - simply because it REALLY p*sses me off when some n*b in a car chucks the cig out the window :evil:

Annoying in a car, but worse when you are on a motorbike.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ban it, and it should be treated like using a phone while driving is - 3pts.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm anti-smoking anywhere. I hate the smell, the butts on the street and the knobends in cars who think it's okay to empty their ashtrays on the road. :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Kent61 said:


> smoking in a confined space with a child


amounts to child abuse in my view; especially when it's done in close vicinity of a baby


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i gave up my 36k a year sales job when they banned smoking in company vehicles, and went back into engineering again.
my kids have all grown up and if i want to smoke in my vehicle then that is up to me surely? as long as the reasons given against smokers who empty crap on the road or flick the butts out of the window are not done its my choice. nanny state in my view, when its the few that ruin it for the many yet again if it goes through. (adam knew i would respond to this) lol

cant give up this job as i own the business :x


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I still find it odd that you can't eat in the car or use a mobile for safety reasons, yet you are allowed to smoke.

I used to smoke - and I used to smoke in the car while sat in traffic jams, but I wouldn't when actually going anywhere at speed. More for the fact that I worried about dropping the cigarette and getting burns on the interior.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree with Kell, how holding a small fire in between your fingertips, within a confide environment, made of plastic, leather and petrol, is safer than using your mobile phone?????? :?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Whether they ban it or not, will it actually make the slightest bit of difference? I doubt it to be honest.

Charlie


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Charlie said:


> Whether they ban it or not, will it actually make the slightest bit of difference? I doubt it to be honest.
> 
> Charlie


thats very true the amount of i see so many people texting or using the phone while driving


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

already ban'd in taxis even if the driver is alone..


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> already ban'd in taxis even if the driver is alone..


thats the same for all work vehicles though


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I used to smoke in the car years ago but stopped when I found a burn mark on the seat. I stopped smoking completely when I was told I had lung cancer.

I have not and never would preach to anyone who smokes, after all I smoked for years. All of the talk about banning smoking in cars , workplaces etc will not stop folk smoking as everyone is different and everyone needs a different 'trigger' to stop. For some people it is when a child is born or when a relative dies from some smoking related illness or some other reason. I think that most folk unfortunately think 'it will never happen to me' and that is what I always thought.

I would never class myself as a 'Non Smoker' because the urge has never completely left me, it creeps up on me at strange random moments and when it does, only the thought of what I have gone through stops me from buying some cigarettes and smoking away again.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I saw a lady driving today with a ciggie hanging out her mouth and I have to admit my reaction was hmmm 'classy'! NOT!


----------



## meesterbond (May 4, 2011)

If they're banning smoking (on health grounds) and mobile phones (on safety grounds) and eating chunky kitkats (not enough hands on the wheel) ... how about banning nose picking? I think it's far more distracting, there's the whole drama of "oooh i wonder it it's hairy" ... "jeeeesus when will this end it feels like my eyeball is attached" ... "bugger, where am i gonna stick this?" ... along with the distraction it causes to me thinking "why is it that BMW drivers have always got their fingers either up ther noses or under their noses like some kind of faux adolf movember tache !


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

The reason for banning smoking and trying to outlaw it so much is they finally realised that its costing them more money to treat people with smoking related ilnesses than they actually get in revenue from smoking taxes. If it was the other way around and they were making a huge profit from smokers there is no way they would be banning anything.

If its your car and you choose to smoke in it that surely is up to you seeing as you bought it you pay the tax on it the tax on petrol and everything that comes with owning that car.

Its not in the same league as using a mobile phone. You hold the ciggy inbetween your fingers and can still grip the steering wheel fine. Moblie phones you cant do this as you wouldnt be able to hear the person your speaking to which reduces you to steering with 1 hand. So how they can put it in the same context is beyond me. Sooner or later you wont be able to fart without being fined for it. Just somebody whos bored has decided their try and introduce this and fine people caught doing it which in turn brings in revenue. All getting out of hand tbh

I can see the point about smoking around children in confined spaces but if your in your own car on your own and you want a ciggy then you should be able to have one without worrying what anyone else says.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Devil said:


> The reason for banning smoking and trying to outlaw it so much is they finally realised that its costing them more money to treat people with smoking related ilnesses than they actually get in revenue from smoking taxes. If it was the other way around and they were making a huge profit from smokers there is no way they would be banning anything.
> 
> If its your car and you choose to smoke in it that surely is up to you seeing as you bought it you pay the tax on it the tax on petrol and everything that comes with owning that car.
> 
> Its not in the same league as using a mobile phone. You hold the ciggy inbetween your fingers and can still grip the steering wheel fine. Moblie phones you cant do this as you wouldnt be able to hear the person your speaking to which reduces you to steering with 1 hand. So how they can put it in the same context is beyond me. Sooner or later you wonht be able to fart without being fined for it. Just somebody whos bored has decided their try and introduce this and fine people caught doing it which in turn brings in revenue. All getting out of hand tbh


So you are driving along and the red hot ash from your *** drops in to your lap or on to your seat you do not see this as causing a problem to someone trying to drive a car :?:


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

ive been smoking probs 20 years and it hasnt happened yet. This dosnt happen each time somebody smokes a ciggy either its probs a rare thing when you take how many people smoke in cars that dont drop the end off it compared to the amount that smoke in cars that do drop the end off it.

they might aswell say ban sneezing in cars ?? i dnt know anybody that can keep their eyes open when they sneeze :lol: 
surely thats even more dangerous to drive with your eyes shut.. :lol:

probs more accidents happen whilst somebody is changing the radio station or changing a cd etc etc than ever happens with a hot end of a ciggy falling off into your lap. But all cars come with a radio... People can pick holes/dangers in vitually anything really. The only point i do agree with is smoking the ciggy in confined spaces with kids present. But they should leave that up to you to make an adult decission on in your own car and be responsible. Not just ban it. Next are they going to come into your own house and tell you not to smoke coz your kids are upstairs. probs more people smoke in doors than they do in the car with kids about. Its a control thing and something else they can fine you for to counter act the money their losing on treating people from smoking related illnesses.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I had a work colleague who died in a horrific motorway accident caused when she dropped either her lighter or a lit cigarette, the police investigation team could not decide which it was but it was definitely caused by one of them being dropped and she then automatically bent down to retrieve it and in doing so veered under the wheels of an arctic which she had just overtaken.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)




----------

